# DVD le cambie optica laser pero lee DVD y NO lee CD. Que puede ser?



## leeam (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola a todos, colegas.
Les comento que me entro para reparar un DVD con el problema de qe no leia DVD ni CD. Ni prendia laser, simplemente era el flex. Ya con flex nuevo, leia cd pero no dvd asi qe ajustando un poquito los pote para probar, logre qe lea. Andaba perfecto, le aviso de la reparacion a la cliente para qe decida si qeria probar o cambiar la lente de una y me dijo qe no cambiara, qe lo deje asi y ver qe pasa.
2 dias despues ya no le andaba y reajustando logro qe ande. Ok, entonces procedo a cambiar la lente. Una SF HD62, la cambio por esta misma.

*Ahora el problema:* con lente nueva, me lee perfecto los DVD pero no me lee directamente los CDS. Inverti el Flex, lo cambie por otro para probar pero nada. La  optica anda perfecto, probada en otro equipo, tanto para dvd como para cd. 
Alguien me podria dar una idea de qe puede ser? lo tengo qe entregar mañaan estoy contrareloj y no se como seguir. 
La fuente por lo qe se no puede ser, sino o estaria muerto o tendria probremas con los dvd en vez d elos cd, por ej. Y pasa todo lo contrario.
Lo qe me extraña e sqe con la optica qe tenia, la vieja, lee los cd y no los dvd! o sea qe estoy totalmente desconcertado de lo qe peuda ser.

Un saludo y espero puedan ayduarme, agradezco cualquier aporte al tema.
Leandro


----------



## leeam (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola, si el lector qe me dieron es el mismo qe el qe usa, un sanyo HD62 (cd/dvd). El lector nuevo ya lo prob een otro equipo y anda bien.


----------



## leeam (Jul 22, 2009)

Cualquier idea me ayuda realmente.
La fuente ya la descarte por completo, los electroliticos qe me daban dudas los reemplace pero es igual.


----------



## ufdeze (Jul 23, 2009)

Prueba actualizando el firmware, es posible que Sanyo ponga a disposicion de sus clientes el firmware de los DVDs que fabrica, como lo hace Philips. Visita la WEB de Sanyo y suerte, amigo.


----------



## leeam (Jul 24, 2009)

Disculpa me confundi, el equipo es hyundai pero no consigo ningun lugar para bajar los firm del eqipo.
Sin embargo pienso qe el problema debe estar o en el integrado qe controla el motor.


----------



## monomauro (May 4, 2010)

hola q*UE* tal ? prueba con los potes del laser q*UE* se encuentran enfrente del conector del flex , mira uno es para cd ( cd,mp3,jpg,vcd,etc) , el otro es para dvd . deves variar el del cd hasta dar con el valor correcto . has una cosa mide el valor de los potes ,anotalos y gira uno , fijate pruba con un dvd o cd ,para testear q*UE* cual mejora o empeora asi sabras cual es cual ...
ojo haslo con mucho cuidado . saludos colegas !


----------



## zopilote (May 5, 2010)

Lo que pienso es que retiraste las dos varillas para cambiar el lente y con eso haz movido literalmente todo el lente, y lo tendras que cuadrar (solo se retira un tornillo y la varrilla donde descanza los engranes), otra causa seria que la altura del disco con respecto al lente se haya distanciado demaciado causando la no lectura de los CD.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

cuando la altura del lente con respecto al disco es mucha o es poca se produce ese tipo de fallas y diera la impresion que es otra cosa trata de probar graduanto el porta cd. hacia arriba o a bajo segun sea el caso.


----------

